# Superior brand wood-burning fireplace to gas logs?



## K Biles (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm brand new here and trying to get an answer to a burning question (pardon the pun  Sorry for the length of this post.

I just purchased a foreclosed home, so I have no history on it. There is a woodburning fireplace (Superior brand, model BR36-2) in it and it looks like the previous owner must've had gas logs or something at one point. There is a gas line run and I have a concrete pad on the outside of the fireplace where a propane tank would go.

Here's the question that I'm getting conflicting advice on. From the user's manual (that I was able to obtain from the manufacturer's website), it says:

_"Gas Logs
If your fireplace system was installed with a gas line, you may wish to install one of two types of gas log sets. This fireplace has been tested and approved for use with a decorative gas appliance incorporating an automatic shut-off device and complying with the Standard for Decorative Gas Appliances for installation in vented fireplaces, ANSI Z21.60 (1991) or American Gas Association draft requirements for Gas-Fired Log Lighters for Wood Burning Fireplaces, Draft No. 4 dated August, 1993._

_Decorative gas appliances may be installed in these fireplaces. Installation must be in accordance with the National Fuel Gas Code, ANSI Z223.1 for compliance with the revised U.L. 127 Standard. 
CAUTION: WHEN USING A DECORATIVE GAS APPLIANCE, THE FIREPLACE DAMPER MUST BE SET TO THE FULLY OPEN POSITION. 
This fireplace has been tested and approved to ANSI/IAS/AGA Z21.11.2 for use with an unvented gas appliance having a maximum rating of 26,000 BTU and complies with the Standard for Factory-Built Fireplaces, U.L. 127, when installed with unvented gas log sets. The limit may be increased to 40,000 BTU providing that minimum combustible mantle heights were increased to at least 18 inches when the fireplace was installed.
Prior to installing any gas log set, (Vented or Unvented) refer to the fireplace installation instructions for verification of mantle heights and placement of combustible materials around the firebox opening. NEVER INSTALL AN UNVENTED GAS LOG SET WITH A BTU RATING GREATER THAN 26,000 IF THE COMBUSTIBLE MANTLE PROJECTIONS ARE LOWER THAN 18 INCHES ABOVE THE FIREPLACE OPENING. Vented gas log sets do not have restrictions placed upon their BTU rating.
*Note: Units designated with the -2 suffix have not been tested or approved for use with vent free log sets."*_

So, what I would like to do is install UNVENTED gas logs for the heat. I keep coming back to the last sentence in the last paragraph that says "units designated with the -2 suffix have not been tested or approved for use with vent free log sets", which is what I have. Can I or can I not? Some say yes, some say no. One propane company said they would just install a piece of sheet metal to close the chimney off and an automatic cut off switch in case it got too hot? That doesn't even sound safe, but maybe it is?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## K Biles (Oct 29, 2013)

I should also say the second part of my question is:  Other than vented logs, which, in my opinion, wouldn't serve much purpose other than ambience, what are my options for providing a heat source?


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 29, 2013)

A gas burning insert is a better option than a room vented gas log set IMHO

Welcome to the forums


----------

